# My 05 Impreza STI PPP Engine Bay



## LOCKE (Feb 11, 2008)

Sprayed with Gunk then rinsed with a pressure washer at moderate pressure then treated/protected with Swissvax Motor Shine.


----------



## tdm (Feb 2, 2007)

looks very nice indeed:thumb: got any pics of the car, how did you find the sv motorshine. never heard it being mentioned on here before.


----------



## LOCKE (Feb 11, 2008)

tdm said:


> ....got any pics of the car, how did you find the sv motorshine.


Will post some up when the weather gets better up in sunny Glasgow! The Motor Shine is like a flexible wax that drys hard (bit difficult to explain). Basically I covered my front wings and slam panel with cling film (you don't want this going on your paintwork) then gave the whole engine bay 2-3 light even coats. Left it over night and hey presto!


----------



## andycole (Jun 8, 2006)

Wish mine looked like that matey!!!
Nice
AC:thumb:


----------



## Mossman (Jan 10, 2008)

Looks great LOCKE!


----------

